# NORVA shooting on Saturday. Oh Yeh!



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Whats with that? Did the scheduler get saved or something? :rapture:   I haven't seen anything but Sunday shoots up there for the most part. 
I haven't shot at NORVA since 1983. I was shooting fingers & pins with a PSE Laser Magnum, with steel cables. Still remember my score.(49x 295) We were shooting single spot blue face under the lights outside.(Actually, the flood-lights were mounted on the ground in front of the excelsior bales)
I might have to drag the green anchor up I 95 to 123 for old time sake! :nod:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well that sucks...I gotta work Sat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Do they have a nice field range? Is this a 3d or spot shoot?


----------



## Ultarnr (Feb 15, 2013)

They have 3D and Field shoots this weekend. Also a night " Koon Shoot" Friday night. This will be my first shoot! Time to pop my cherry!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> Do they have a nice field range? Is this a 3d or spot shoot?


FIELD / HUNTER & 3D 

I haven't ever shot anything there except the fore mention 20 yard shoot in 1983.
Here's their web-site

http://www.novaarchers.org/index.html


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Ultarnr said:


> They have 3D and Field shoots this weekend. Also a night " Koon Shoot" Friday night. This will be my first shoot! Time to pop my cherry!


 :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bopo2 said:


> Do they have a nice field range? Is this a 3d or spot shoot?


They have a nice range....if you go through the sticky thread with photos you will probably find pics I took of the range back in 2010. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NORVA pics start at post #117 and are also in this thread. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1189522


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> NORVA pics start at post #117 and are also in this thread.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1189522
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I shot at NORVA today. Shot the 1st half with Rick Stark and we were both sporting Dark side equipment. Hoyt for Him , PSE Money Taker for me. (the green anchor was too much for this 6x GrandPa)
Things started off well as we were both kinda getting thing dialed in. 
Rick Did well and really the only terrible target was the 60 and we both shot 16's. 
Rick shot a 272 half on the Field face (I think)
I on the other hand shot a 263 Field & 265 Hunter. My first 28 targets in a loop since September . I was whipped tired and wasn't terribly disappointed in the effort. Heck, it can only get better. Starting with getting back to Fixed pins. :becky: and a Dominator pro that should be in my hands next week some time. :set1_applaud:
Here is my Card. Some of the Distances are incorrect. I loved the range. I finished shooting at 12:15 and my arrows were the only ones that struck the Hunter targets to that point. Everybody but Rick & I were shooting Sponge Bob. :noidea:
BTW, I shot a 19 on the 80 WU, and missed the 60. Meaning I missed every 60 I shot at. :frusty::yawn::violin: ok, I'll stop yakking!


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey Vance, if you want to shoot some field closer to home, Manahoac is having a field shoot next Saturday, May 11. We just expanded our range to 28 targets so we are looking for folks to try it out.

By the way, are you shooting Lightspeeds this year?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

JF from VA said:


> Hey Vance, if you want to shoot some field closer to home, Manahoac is having a field shoot next Saturday, May 11. We just expanded our range to 28 targets so we are looking for folks to try it out.
> 
> By the way, are you shooting Lightspeeds this year?


Hey Jarrett,
That sounds like a plan that I hope I can do. You all are a good bit closer that's for sure.
I am shooting LightSpeed 400's and PSE Radial Weave X 200. They are practically twins as far as weight and components. 
I'll see if I can join you all on Saturday.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's not a bad 1st full go round.....I figured you would enjoy that range. I also kind of thought that it would be vacant of field shooters. That's one reason we started shooting in MD. The last time I shot Norva the only reason it wasn't the same way attendance wise is because I brought 7 shooters with me. Otherwise it would have just been 3 people shooting.

I have shot a couple full rounds and 3 halfs so far. It's been up and down for me. Started out great with a 266 and 270 half....been down hill since then after my side rod mount crapped out :doh: I just can't seem to get the new one dialed back in...bow just won't hold the way I want it to now.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's not a bad 1st full go round.....I figured you would enjoy that range. I also kind of thought that it would be vacant of field shooters. That's one reason we started shooting in MD. The last time I shot Norva the only reason it wasn't the same way attendance wise is because I brought 7 shooters with me. Otherwise it would have just been 3 people shooting.
> 
> I have shot a couple full rounds and 3 halfs so far. It's been up and down for me. Started out great with a 266 and 270 half....been down hill since then after my side rod mount crapped out :doh: I just can't seem to get the new one dialed back in...bow just won't hold the way I want it to now.


Well come on down to Manahoac Saturday and we can Stink up their new range. I'm going to try to get Jeremy "bopo2" the machine to go. I'm going to try to talk him in to shooting left handed.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> Well come on down to Manahoac Saturday and we can Stink up their new range. I'm going to try to get Jeremy "bopo2" the machine to go. I'm going to try to talk him in to shooting left handed.


Lol ( machine) hahaha... That's a good one far from it lol .I'm gonna have to set this one out I'm gonna be recurvin it for a while on the sponge bob things I guess till my bow or mods come which ever is first . Y'all keep m in the 5 :shade:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> Lol ( machine) hahaha... That's a good one far from it lol .I'm gonna have to set this one out I'm gonna be recurvin it for a while on the sponge bob things I guess till my bow or mods come which ever is first . Y'all keep m in the 5 :shade:


OK if you're recurving @ spongeBob you should still shoot left handed. R-100 I'm guessing?? Have fun with the masses. I'll probably have the whole field range to myself. unless Rev. Hunt shows up :violin:


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

Hornet,

I would like to see more Field Shooters come out to NORVA. Any suggestions on how we can attract would be appreciated. We have rebuilt the field range and are working hard at making the club friendly to both 3D and field shooters. Our shoot turnouts have been fantastic, over 40 in attendance at each shoot this year. Unfortunately, we only have but a handful of field shooters. 

Victor


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Honestly.....you have to create more field shooters in this area. A lot of those guys that show up to shoot 3D will shoot field if you introduce them to the game instead of 3D. 

I have been shooting field with a guy during the week that hunts and shoots 3D from time to time....he had never seen a field target before he met me. He has now shot 4 halfs and 2 full rounds with me in the past month and half. He loves it....another guy had never shot a field round until he met me.... I've also shot with a couple guys that have shot on a field range but didn't know how to play the game....they do now. 

The shooters are there....you just have to get them on the course. Most times when you give them a choice of 3D or field they are going to choose 3D because that's what they know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the input. We are trying to get people to shoot more field. Going to offer a seminar at an upcoming meeting to teach the basic rules. For many, they can't see shooting that many arrows. 3D is easier in that respect. Perhaps an idea would be to host a field only shoot. The downside could be a lack of shooters.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

NoVaArcher said:


> Thanks for the input. We are trying to get people to shoot more field. Going to offer a seminar at an upcoming meeting to teach the basic rules. For many, they can't see shooting that many arrows. 3D is easier in that respect. Perhaps an idea would be to host a field only shoot. The downside could be a lack of shooters.


Many clubs have an annual competition which includes 2 to 3 different disciplines. Calling it a Tough man or iron man shoot. Have a 5 spot 300 round(or 30 shot vegas) , 20 3D targets, and a field half. Give nice trophy's (sponge bob killers love BIG trophy's) 
That will introduce the archers to the various styles of shooting. That's how I got hooked on Field.


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

That is a great idea. Thanks.

Victor


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It takes the same amount of time to shoot it....it sounds like a lot of arrows but your not rushing around shooting 112+ arrows in an hour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

